# New BH for us........



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Got a BH on my Heidi at our fall trial. Could have been better but live and learn.......









Heeling












Very happy with all her motion exercises as well as her recall.....She is a fast little girl







Recall after down in motion..










Group..


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats! Love that last picture!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ditto!!! Looks great!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Chris, congratulations to both you and Heidi!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

BIG congrats Chris!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippee!!!!









Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Chris!!! Heidi is just gorgeous!!







Hope to see you again at some other big event!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!! I love the last picture.. beautiful focus.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congrats again


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats, Chris!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats again Chris and Heidi! You make a great team!!! I love Heidi's focus on the last picture and she has such nice straight front, love it!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Congrats again Chris!! Great pictures! She has such great focus and a beautiful heel! Love that front as well!!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks everybody! She is a lot of fun to work


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

VERY VERY NICE!!!


----------



## k1184 (Dec 8, 2006)

Congratulations. Now, on to the Sch1.


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats, the pictures are great! Heidi's little brother is having some sit in motion issues, make sure she sends her good vibes to him for his BH!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Great job Chris, Heidi has such awesome motion exercises and she is so quick and agile.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

CONGRATULATION!























Great shots!!! Love her focus!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: EmilyCongrats, the pictures are great! Heidi's little brother is having some sit in motion issues, make sure she sends her good vibes to him for his BH!



Well little Gauner is younger so give him time.....







I bet being a Basha son he has nice spunky obedience!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

WooHoo!!!!
















Chris 

I did get to see you from a distance, out in the parking lot at the WUSV working her. You've done a super job with her, and of course is helps that she is a Basha kid... , seems to come pretty natural to them


----------

